# Col. 2:11, spiritual or physical circ.



## rembrandt (May 15, 2004)

Is Colossians 2:11 talking about physical or spiritual circumcision?


----------



## rembrandt (May 16, 2004)

Nobody cares? Or has this been discussed recently?


----------



## kceaster (May 17, 2004)

*Paul...*

I tend to think in only the terms of spiritual. The reason I say that is because circumcision and baptism in the physical sense are only signs. Is a person really circumcised or baptized if it is only physical? In other words,, if the Spirit has not done the inward operation on the heart, they simply subjected themselves to a little pain or a little water this side of eternity, yet if they have spurned the outward signs, they will not go unpunished in eternity.

So, every time I see either circumcision or baptism in Scripture, I tend to think of the operation of the Spirit and not merely the outward act.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## rembrandt (May 17, 2004)

That is how I see it as of now. Do most paedos treat that passage as referring to physical circ.?


----------



## kceaster (May 17, 2004)

*Paul...*

[quote:432d533fa8][i:432d533fa8]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:432d533fa8]
That is how I see it as of now. Do most paedos treat that passage as referring to physical circ.? [/quote:432d533fa8]

When a paedo sees circumcision in the Scriptures, there is a full-orbed way to look at it. That is, there is a sign and a thing signified. Either one divorced from the other is not true circumcision or baptism. Both must be thought of, but in the case of circumcision and baptism, the sign does not have to accompany. The Holy Spirit can circumcise or baptize without the physical rite. But, more appropriately, we are to fulfill all righteousness so we do the physical sign as a testimony.

But I think most paedos look at the physical and the spiritual placing emphasis rightly on the Holy Spirit's action.

In Christ,

KC


----------

